# Comment mettre le wifi sur un powerbook G4?



## adinx (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour la compagnie!
Je viens de m'acheter la wanadoobox pour le téléphone gratuit, mais mon coin info est trop loin de mon coin téléphone, donc soit je tire un câble en faisant des petits trous de partout, soit j'utilise le wifi.

J'opte pour le wifi, mais voilà mon ordi est vieux est n'est pas équipé wifi, je vois que dans la wanadoobox il y a un truc wifi-usb, mais la bonne femme de wanadoo me dit que ça marche que sur PC, sur mac il faut obligatoirement utiliser AirPort (question subsidiaire, c'est quoi la différence). Alors je regarde sur apple.com/fr, et là je vois la carte airport à 80¤ alors qu'une carte WIFI PC est à 40, je trouve que ça fait un peu beaucoup de différence pour la même chose.

Sur Mac, est-ce qu'on à le choix de sa carte wifi et si oui, laquelle me conseillez-vous, PCMCIA ou usb?

Merci


----------



## adinx (28 Septembre 2005)

oups je viens de trouver le message un substitut aux carte Apple AirPort :rose:


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

l usb de wanadoo marche sous mac


----------



## hunjord (3 Octobre 2005)

gregtoto a dit:
			
		

> l usb de wanadoo marche sous mac


Tu confrimes?????? j'essaie cela ce soir....pas le temps maintenant..


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

oui si tu suis bien ce quil te dis dans le bouquin et le cd  d installation de wanadoo


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2005)

eh bé le nioube greg il assure manan   :love: happy birthday encore today !


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

merki coach


----------



## macboy (3 Octobre 2005)

salut adinx
une p'tite recherche dans le forum 
et tu aurais trouvé
ceci

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106924&highlight=driver+sagem

allez bonne continuation


----------



## adinx (3 Octobre 2005)

merci beaucoup, il va falloir que j'essaie


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

c sur que ca marche


----------

